

John Nash 1955 on basing cryptography on exponential difficulty - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/docs/1955-nash

======
pash
This was on the front page last week:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3604680>

~~~
gwern
As a handful of quotes, and an unsearchable PDF of handwriting few would read.

